# Iowa Open 2011



## Cyrus C. (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/iowa2011/index.php

Yaaaaa!

April 16th. Clinton, IA.


And possible after party: http://clintonherald.com/local/x530798204/Reality-TV-star-takes-chance-on-Clinton


----------



## JackJ (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a maybe for me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 2, 2011)

So, me and John are gonna do a dance to Tik Tok by Kesha during lunch...be there or be square.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 2, 2011)

Any one trading or selling a maru 4x4 or a clock or magic, mastermagic or a square 1 or master square 1 at the competition?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 2, 2011)

Edit: This comp is during spring break in Chicago Public Schools, and my Saturday music lessons are off, so I can go. I have a ride too.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 9, 2011)

Any one selling or trading a maru 4x4?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 15, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> Any one selling or trading a maru 4x4?


 If I can go, I have a maru 4x4 that turns really fast and smooth, but occasionally misaligns. I have never messed with the tensions, so tightening it may solve the problem. I'll sell it unless theres something you can give me as a trade.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 5, 2011)

Any one selling a v-cube 2x2 or and x-cube 4x4 I will buy them. Please pm if you have one.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll have some CubingUSA Maru 3x3 in both black and white and black Maru 4x4 for sale.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 6, 2011)

Bryan said:


> I'll have some CubingUSA Maru 3x3 in both black and white and black Maru 4x4 for sale.


 
I will take the black maru 4x4.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 9, 2011)

Would anyone be willing to film my solves? I would need all the 2x2 and 3x3 rounds filmed. And maybe some other random ones.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 9, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Would anyone be willing to film my solves? I would need all the 2x2 and 3x3 rounds filmed. And maybe some other random ones.


 I'll do it if you film mine . You probably won't have to, because my dad will probably film me. Also, I think it's better to make it an at-the-comp question, because what if I'm solving the same time you are? I remember trying to do what John does (tripod on the table), but I don't like it because the angle (I like watching competition videos that look like a competition solve, not an at home solve), and it's too much of a hassle. I suggest you try that method if you do not not like it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 9, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I'll do it if you film mine . You probably won't have to, because my dad will probably film me. Also, I think it's better to make it an at-the-comp question, because what if I'm solving the same time you are? I remember trying to do what John does (tripod on the table), but I don't like it because the angle (I like watching competition videos that look like a competition solve, not an at home solve), and it's too much of a hassle. I suggest you try that method if you do not not like it.


 
I used to do that method, but I hate it. And yeah, I realized that issue. I'll ask multiple people.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 9, 2011)

How much you selling maru 3x3 for?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 18, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Would anyone be willing to film my solves? I would need all the 2x2 and 3x3 rounds filmed. And maybe some other random ones.


 
I will if you do mine.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 18, 2011)

Can someone restring my master magic


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 18, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> I will if you do mine.


 
Nah, I got someone else to do it.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 18, 2011)

We should have a mystery event to see who can cook the most corn in one hour.


----------



## Logan (Mar 22, 2011)

I MIGHT come to this one. It took us 7 hours for last year, and idk if I wanna drive that far again. I may need some convincing.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2011)

Logan said:


> I MIGHT come to this one. It took us 7 hours for last year, and idk if I wanna drive that far again. I may need some convincing.


 
7 hours? Google Maps says it should take 5.5


----------



## Logan (Mar 23, 2011)

Bryan said:


> 7 hours? Google Maps says it should take 5.5


 
We MAY have gotten lost.... several times... and stopped to sight see... and then realized there wasn't much to see.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 23, 2011)

Logan said:


> We MAY have gotten lost.... several times... and stopped to sight see... and then realized there wasn't much to see.


 
Gotta love that beautiful corn.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 26, 2011)

D=! I don't think I can make it. It turns out I don't have class the Saturday AFTER that, not the 16th. I'll see what I can do I really want to go.


----------



## JackJ (Mar 26, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> I am selling cubes so I can get a x-cube 4x4
> I am selling or trading
> White lubix f2 it is used $8.00 or for trade
> back spin will be for sale $10.00
> ...


 
Okay, we know.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 26, 2011)

sorry


----------



## TheJCube (Mar 28, 2011)

Any update on the schedule of the competition? I need to know when to leave in order to make it on time from Illinois 
*cough* 3 hours *cough*


----------



## Bryan (Mar 29, 2011)

TheJCube said:


> Any update on the schedule of the competition? I need to know when to leave in order to make it on time from Illinois
> *cough* 3 hours *cough*


 
Be there by 9. I'm trying to get the schedule finished.....


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I can't go. If only this was a week earlier .

Please take me off the list


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 29, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Yeah I can't go. If only this was a week earlier .


 
But then I couldn't go! And I really want to go!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone selling a clock?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 4, 2011)

Does any one have some lubix or Maru lube I can buy from them or lube my x-cube with.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 7, 2011)

I might trade a white guhong for a black one.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice tripple post.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 10, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Nice tripple post.


What.


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 10, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> What.


 
You posted 3 times in a row. Your could have edited them into one.



Rubiks560 said:


> So, me and John are gonna do a dance to Tik Tok by Kesha during lunch...be there or be square.


 ....and Cyrus says we can't do this


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok I will do that next time.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 10, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> ....and Cyrus says we can't do this



ahhhhh who needs permission, i was looking forward to that, and i am totally bringing a noob to film my solves.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 10, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> You posted 3 times in a row. Your could have edited them into one.
> 
> 
> ....and Cyrus says we can't do this



wtf I thought you were permabanned

You can take me off the registration list, I'm not going.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 10, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> wtf I thought you were permabanned


 
they un-permabanned him then ip banned him and now he is back, it took like 20 times of him explaining the whole story to me before I understood.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> You can take me off the registration list, I'm not going.


 
I wish people would use more direct means of contact for stuff like this. It ensures it's actually received instead of just hoping someone catches it.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Have fun everyone on Saturday. Let's hope for an NAR out of Chris.


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 15, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Have fun everyone on Saturday. Let's hope for an NAR out of Chris.


 You are going to miss the best competition ever


----------



## JackJ (Apr 17, 2011)

Anything happen worth noting?


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 17, 2011)

no, not really.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Great competition. Was fun.

DYK....
...John and Christopher *aren't* funny?
...I *HATE* Riley Thurm?
...I beat Jacob in 4x4x4?
...MU OHITA Z Perm on my 31.93?
...John and I played footsie during his Clock solves?
...<3 Marin?
...lolhomeshoolers?
...John thought Flav's Fried Chicken wasn't real?
...we have 7 feet of subs left over?
...Crazy OH Cube?
..."How many rounds of Mystery Event will we have?"
..."Can MultiBLD be the Mystery Event?"
...I demand 2 rounds of 4x4x4?
...St Paul's chairs are disgusting? When we got there on Friday we had to clean cat hair and such off of each chair?
...I did good in everything I didn't care about?
...Riley Thurm is still short? I'm still tall?
...What does Riley Thurm average on 4x4x4?


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> I *HATE* Riley Thurm?


 
Most notable


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 17, 2011)

DYKS.....

....John and I can officially be called gay?
....I finally got sub 3 2x2 average?
....People can't scramble 2x2's right?
....I'm dating 3 girls?
....Bryan's daughter wants to know which one I'm gonna marry?
....Lightsabers hurt?
....I'm a gansta?
....Flava Flavs chicken is holy crap yum?
....All the girls that came with us said my hair looked yummy messy?
....I have a lot of DYKS?
....I have a teen mom?
....Jacob is my son?
....This is really fun to write?
....I had a 10.52 singel with the same LL as MOA?
....Cyrus has no sense of humor?
....I dropped Square 1 for Peter?
....I swear I screwed up on blind but had a success?
....Bryan made me laugh durning OH and I still had a good single?
....Jacob is a package of cuteness?
....I'll do more DYKS later?


----------



## TheJCube (Apr 17, 2011)

DYK....
-I DNFed a lot mostly for not starting the timer correctly?:fp
-I beat most of my PBs here than at home?
-using your sweater hoodie as a blindfold is uncomfortable?
-I have long DYKs?
-I wasn't nervous at all the entire day?
-I take long to get ready to solve?
-my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard?
-13.50 Single?
-3.87 Master Magic average?


----------



## RyanO (Apr 17, 2011)

DYK...

...I got half of a certificate for tying for 3rd with a DNF in BLD
...Everyone DNFs clock
...Cyrus still hasn't learned his lesson with M slice DNFs
...I got my first official sub 20 average.
...People are criminally bad at square 1.
...We would of had a lot more people come from ISU if the competition didn't conflict with Veishea (for the 2nd year in a row)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 17, 2011)

RyanO said:


> ...Cyrus still hasn't learned his lesson with M slice DNFs


 
I think I should switch any of my PLLs that have Ms in them.


----------



## Cubing321 (Apr 17, 2011)

Chris and John are true entertainers....


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 18, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYKS.....
> 
> ....John and I can officially be called gay?
> ....I finally got sub 3 2x2 average?
> ...


 One of them is mine


----------

